# foreign theological education



## DanielC (May 26, 2005)

Let's say someone was going to teach in a "seminary" somewhere where little formal biblical teaching exists and pastors normally get only a month of training, so a broad "crash-course" overview would be needed), and could use lecture outlines for the following courses (around 18 hrs of lecture/subject)

Hebrews (and related systematic theology)
Romans (and related biblical theology)
Shorter Catechism (maybe about 25 hr for this)
Covenant theology
Doctrinal history (covering high points, major eras of creedal formulation - say, following the logical systematic theology order through history - early church and canon recognition, early councils and theology proper and the hypostatical union, reformation and the doctrine of salvation, etc.)

Does anyone know where one could find such teaching outlines?


----------

